# Scared pregnant mother



## mandi1985 (Jun 10, 2011)

Please don't read this or reply if you are going to hound me about smoking while pregnant.

Ok this is my second child. I have recently received medicaid and went to the Dr asap because I was almost 6 months pregnant. (had to wait forever to get on medicaid). When I showed up at my OBGYN they told me they were going to test my pee for drugs. I agreed (what else should i have done?) and peed in a cup for them. Well I do smoke marijuana sometimes.. I know I failed this drug test for marijuana.. The Dr has not told me any thing yet (was a week ago), but I am guessing they will wait until my next DR appointment (which is next week) to talk to me about it. I am scared. In the state of Texas I have known several ppl to have their babies taken from them... yes it was from hardcore drugs, like heroin or meth, but not for marijuana only.... I have stopped smoking, because I am so scared.. I have a year and a halff old child now.. i am scared CPS is going to show up at my house because i failed this drug test and try to take my child as well as my newborn when i have her. What if they try to drug test me when I go in next week and I fail again?? Marijuana takes up to 30 days to get out of your system..... what will happen?? Or will they wait 30 days? Can they take my children for this? I am soo terrified!! It would kill me if my babies were taken from me and my husband. I am 23 weeks prego.. the baby starts producing their poop at 19 weeks.. which more than likely means when i give birth a small amout of THC will be in the babies bowel movement... what happens? Friends have told me that CPS will probably show up at my door to inspect my living conditions. I just need someone who knows what the hell they are talking about with all of this. I cant take a chance with my babies. Like i said i have stopped smoking marijuana out of being terrified.. My husband and I are up and ready to get the hell out of Texas if they try to take our children (not what we want to do). With my first child i was also on medicaid and my dr knew i smoked marijuana... He did not care at alll... It was not an issue at all. since then i have moved to a different county so i cant use the same dr.. what do i do? Like i said im not smoking any more but just the fact that my children could be taken from me.. i dont know what to do.. Please give me some advice if you have some experience in this area. Thank you.


----------



## Strong Mama (Feb 7, 2006)

Proabbly nothing will happen. The dr will get onto you,t ell you to stop, and that is all. I wouldnt worry about it, right now. COmpletely STOP smoking marijuana, and do not start, and then you should be okay. Also, do not second hand smell it either.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't know much about this but I want to lend support and say welcome to MDC!









I would imagine you could tell you doctor that you stopped and ask to be retested in a month or so. If CPS does come to your door, do not let them in without a warrant. They cannot come in without your permission without a warrant. Once they come in they will take notes on everything about your house and can use some pretty crazy things against you that you could be dealing with for a long time. If they do come to you without the warrant you can send them away and then prepare for their possible return. Likely they have much worse situations to deal with than a mother that tested positive once for marijuana. So my advice is to continue on the path you're on: no more smoking, focusing on your kids, etc. and I bet everything will turn out just fine.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaimee*
> 
> If CPS does come to your door, do not let them in without a warrant. They cannot come in without your permission without a warrant.


I know this may be different for different states but just wanted to mention a caution about this. When I got a call from CPS to tell me they needed to investigate me because my OB had reported me for having a homebirth, I considered not letting them in my house. I talked to a lawyer that my midwife recommended. She said if I did that, they could get a court order to take my children for up to a week while they investigated me just because I refused entry into my home. I know that's wrong and extremely coercive but that's the way I was told it is here in North Carolina. Since I had done nothing wrong and had nothing to hide I chose to let them in rather than risk them coming back later the same day with a court order to take my children. So, you may want to talk to a lawyer and find out your legal rights wrt to this in case someone does come to your home.


----------



## dashley111 (Dec 21, 2010)

Chances are since you failed this drug test you will have to comply with having your baby tested for drugs when he/she is born. I think the #1 reason doctors tests for drugs in the first place is because not seeking prenatal care until later in pregnancy is considered negligent (mostly just applies to those using state aid). I know in some states by accepting aid from the state you are consenting to the regulations the state has in place to protect you and your child. But, that being said, EVERY state is different.


----------



## APToddlerMama (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm a social worker... This is what I'd suggest. First, do. not. smoke. again. period. Second, cooperate with CPS and further drug testing. If you are not using, you will very likely be fine. Failing to cooperate is going to make them think you are continuing to use, they will get a court order, and do whatever they have to do to make sure your kids are safe. Let them in your house. Clean it. Have food. Make sure your other child is well taken care of, has had well-baby checks, etc. Keep up with prenatal care and take care of yourself. If you think you have issues with addictions (not saying you do), get help on your own. Don't wait for CPS to tell you that is part of your conditions for keeping or getting back your kids. Take the initiative yourself and that will go a long way. If you do those things, you will put yourself in the very best position to keep parenting your kids. I wouldn't worry much if I did all of that. Good luck.


----------



## diana_of_the_dunes (Dec 7, 2008)

Something nobody yet has mentioned (I don't think)... Since you have another child, CPS may also want to drug test your husband. If he smokes, he needs to quit too.


----------



## mandi1985 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you all for your advice. At the first scare of any thought of CPS I did stop smoking. My family is definetly not worth that. 
I am prepared for the worst, because that is what I should do as a mother. Thank you again!!


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Apart from all of the advice here, I wanted to highlight this. I think the kind of drug use is key. Obviously those drugs can do serious damage to a developing child, but even if the child somehow makes it "out" safely, there is a strong connection to this kind of drug use and child abuse. And, since 80% of all child fatalities caused by maltreatment are in children ages 3 and under, they need to take this seriously. Not saying they do-- I read a month ago about a family where both the mom and dad were addicted to drugs and were getting "serious" support from CPS. The infant STILL lived at home. Well, the dad wanted the child (I think 3 months?) to stop crying, so he did make him quiet-- permanently. In other words, if they don't focus their attention enough on THOSE types of drug users, then I would imagine since you have stopped using, will be cooperative, you will be fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandi1985*
> . yes it was from hardcore drugs, like heroin or meth, but not for marijuana only.... I


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

How long has it been since the test? How long does it take for the test to be completed?

CPS called me 2 days after I spoke with someone from the OB practice I was going when I was pg so I think they move pretty fast on reports like this. That's part of how I knew who made the report (aside from the fact that the CPS worker told me who it was even though she wasn't supposed to). I guess it depends on the area and how busy they are. Anyway, I'd think the more time that passes without CPS calling or showing up the less likely it is that you were reported.


----------



## mandi1985 (Jun 10, 2011)

This was almost 2 weeks ago that I took this test. I go back to the DR this thursday (exactly 2 weeks from the first visit where I was tested). I have not heard anything. The DR. told me that it took up to a week for all of their testing and if there are any problems they would contact me to come and speak with them personally. I have heard nothing so far. Hope that is a good sign. Either way I am worried, just because the thought of my family being threatened. I want to switch this DR because I do not like how things work in thier office, but I am waiting on that. I dont want any one to think I switched because of the test. I guess we will see what happens in 2 days. =-/


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

If they've had almost a week to review your test results and you haven't heard anything from anyone, I would take that as a good sign. Good luck with your appointment. Hopefully, all this worry will be for nothing.


----------

